
Coronavirus could have been spreading in humans for decades, study says - Waiterpanda
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3077442/coronavirus-pathogen-could-have-been-spreading-humans-decades
======
tonetheman
I too believe that covid19 was here much earlier than everyone noticed.

I had a flu in late Dec that stretched into late January. I took swabs for A
and B and they came back negative both times I went to the doctor during that
time frame.

I have no proof but I had symptoms that matched. I wonder if an antibodies
test will ever come available... I would like to know if I did have it.
Assuming they stay with you over a few months.

